# what's a good uv sterilizer?



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

hey everyone i was wondering what people here use for UV sterilizers? i seem to have some disease thing in one of my tanks and i can't get rid of it. i'm thinking of trying to use a sterilizer so that none of the other fish in the tank get it. i was thinking about a hang on so if i have to, i can move it to another tank if need be. thanks.


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.marinedepot.com/uv_ultraviolet_sterilizers_ozonizers_aqua_uv-ap.html

I use these


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

This is what I use too.
I first got a UV rainbow and had poor luck with it.
I havent looked back since using the AquaUltraviolet unit. Best bulbs in the industry.


----------



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

Newt said:


> This is what I use too.
> I first got a UV rainbow and had poor luck with it.
> I havent looked back since using the AquaUltraviolet unit. Best bulbs in the industry.


that sounds good. i was looking at the marinedepot site and looking at the 15w hob unit but i can't tell if i just hang it on the back and turn it on or if i have to attach it to cannister filter or power head? thanks.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What size tank do you have?

I use the 8w Advantage 2000 on my 75 and my water is crystal clear and havent had ich in 20+ years.


----------



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

Newt said:


> What size tank do you have?
> 
> I use the 8w Advantage 2000 on my 75 and my water is crystal clear and havent had ich in 20+ years.


i have a 65. i have an aquaclear 500 hob and an eheim pro3 2073. i don't have to plumb the sterilizer to the eheim do i?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have mine coming off my Eheim 2028. You need something to move the water thru.

HOBs tend to liberate CO2 from the water.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

From what I understand with UV sterilizers the smaller, lower wattage ones are for eliminating green/cloudy water from algae/bacterial blooms. Getting one for that will do little if anything to control diseases. To control and kill cysts and parasites you need the higher wattage or slower flow rate ones that allow needed contact with the UV to effectively combat diseases and cysts and such.

From this article: UV Sterilizer Selection Guide

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?acatid=423&aid=440

_Proper flow rate through the UV chamber determines the effectiveness and use of a UV unit. Set at different flow rates, a UV sterilizer can be used effectively against bacteria, algae, or parasites. Different flow rates control different organisms. Therefore, a flow rate suitable for controlling bacteria or free-floating algae may not be effective against parasites. Larger organisms like parasites are more resistant to irradiation and require a slower flow rate to extend UV exposure time. To adjust UV exposure time, simply increase or reduce the rate water is flowing through the UV sterilizer. _

And this article is good too: UV Sterilizers: Improve Bacteria and Algae Control in Your Aquarium

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=16+2148&aid=2855

.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Its all about dwell time in the UV light and the correct angstrom units being emitted at a good intensity. I cant say for sure that I havent had ich or other diseases as a result of using a sterilizer just that I havent since using one.

Aqua Ultraviolet has a sizing chart to match tank size and filter/pump flow rate:
http://www.aquaultraviolet.com/sites/default/files/brochures/UV Charts Salt and Fresh Water.pdf


----------



## maestrale (Dec 17, 2009)

I used Aquarium Submersible 9w UV Sterilizer w/ Built-In Pump in the past that you can buy on eBay for less than $35. It solved a green water issue I had at that time, but probably not the top model on the market.


----------



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

Newt said:


> I have mine coming off my Eheim 2028. You need something to move the water thru.
> 
> HOBs tend to liberate CO2 from the water.


the 65 is low tech. i also have a 125g w/co2. if i ever have to use it on the 120, do you think that the 8w is still ok or should i go for the 15w? what kind of powerhead would you recommend to attach the uv sterilizer to. then again, i have an eheim 2026 on that i can always add quick releases on both tanks. but that seems too much and another thing that could possibly leak.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Look into a fountain pump rather than a PH. Fountain pumps will have an outlet that can be connected to plumbing such as vinyl tubing and PVC. You can get pumps that run at different flow rates, but I am not sure how reliable those 'controls' are; it is usually a door or lever that you slide over part of the intake. 

Hang the pump rather high up to keep the debris out of it, or else put a screen (sponge/floss) over the intake. The less debris that passes through the UV the better. 

I have had pretty good service from the Becket product line, but I know there are other pumps out there.


----------

